# some pics of my Aussie pedes



## jettubes (Aug 17, 2008)

here are all my Australian centipedes
blueleg pedeling 











etmostigmus rubripes pedeling






Ethmostigmus rubripes on my finger





rubripes (green)






tiger rubripes











E.rubripes (green)






cormocephalus aurantipes


----------



## ragnew (Aug 17, 2008)

Pretty sharp pedes! They look great... :clap:


----------



## ahas (Aug 17, 2008)

Love the blue legs.


----------



## Satanicat (Aug 18, 2008)

That blue legged centipede is gorgeous!!  Wow, I really wish I had gotten one of those, they look amazing.

Good pictures!


----------



## hbtn666 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Awsome*

BADASS love the blue legs


----------



## Draiman (Aug 18, 2008)

Awesome pedes mate! That blueleg's one of the best-looking invertebrates I've ever seen.


----------



## calum (Aug 18, 2008)

the blue-leg is absolutley stunning.


----------



## Steven (Aug 18, 2008)

nice centipedes indeed :drool: 

just wondering, from which part of Australia are those ?


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Aug 18, 2008)

the blueleg was my favorite


----------



## jettubes (Aug 18, 2008)

Steven said:


> nice centipedes indeed :drool:
> 
> just wondering, from which part of Australia are those ?


the blu leg is from New South Whales 
and the E.rubripes probably from Qeensland 
blue legs get about 14cm beautiful pedes.


----------



## jettubes (Aug 18, 2008)

Phark said:


> Awesome pedes mate! That blueleg's one of the best-looking invertebrates I've ever seen.


thanks!!! i will keep update you all with my bluleg they get more stunning as they get bigger ;P  they move so fast to. the E.rubripes are the largest in auss they can reach lengths of 25cm these are only small specimens i have but have a bigger one i just got recently will post a few of her she is a MONSTER.


----------



## swat_wilson (Aug 18, 2008)

I am deeply impressed by your blue legged centipede  :worship:


----------



## jettubes (Aug 19, 2008)

you all envy my blue leg aye?;P


----------



## redknee_freak (Aug 19, 2008)

wow, that Blue leg is outstanding
are these introduce to the US by any chance, just curious


----------



## -Exotic (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice pedes Jettubes im astonished about your progress to be honest :}


----------



## jettubes (Aug 20, 2008)

thankyou mate and yes they are native to Aus as far as i know. cant wait to show you even better pics of it tommorow. be prepaired


----------



## lhystrix (Aug 21, 2008)

jettubes said:


> you all envy my blue leg aye?;P


I don't  It is nice though!
Scolopendra viridis BL~45mm


----------



## PhilK (Aug 21, 2008)

jettubes said:


> the blu leg is from New South Whales
> and the E.rubripes probably from Qeensland
> blue legs get about 14cm beautiful pedes.


14cm? Any proof of that mate? I'd kill to see a 14cm bue leg.
Also waiting for you to show me any proof of a 25cm _E. rubripes_.


----------



## jettubes (Aug 22, 2008)

PhilK said:


> 14cm? Any proof of that mate? I'd kill to see a 14cm bue leg.
> Also waiting for you to show me any proof of a 25cm _E. rubripes_.


dont know weather it was a blue leg but i found a huge blue legged centipede in beerwah and YES PHILK I WILL POST THAT VID OF THE GIANT RUBRIPES I FOUND IN HARVEY BAY.


----------



## jettubes (Aug 22, 2008)

okay some more pics.


----------



## jettubes (Aug 22, 2008)

my big girl










tiger







































other


----------



## jettubes (Aug 22, 2008)

this is what blue legs look like when mature (not mine)


----------



## jettubes (Sep 7, 2008)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## Tobarnis (Sep 8, 2008)

Love the blue legs.


----------



## asher8282 (Sep 8, 2008)

*question*

im jus getting into pedes a little bit, what is the scientific name for that blue leg pede??
p.


----------



## jettubes (Sep 8, 2008)

asher8282 said:


> im jus getting into pedes a little bit, what is the scientific name for that blue leg pede??
> p.


Rhysida nuda


----------



## peterbourbon (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice pics, but what makes you sure it's Rhysida nuda?

Regards
Turgut


----------



## PompeyKilla (Sep 9, 2008)

cormocephalus aurantipes - This species isn't available outside of Australia?


----------



## jettubes (Sep 10, 2008)

peterbourbon said:


> Nice pics, but what makes you sure it's Rhysida nuda?
> 
> Regards
> Turgut


because thats the species mate have a look on the Australian centipede key.+ its a known fact to pede keepes in aus


----------



## peterbourbon (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi,

i just wondered since Rhysida nuda's status is uncertain.
Regarding species-key: I'm not able to look up, because i can't see the relevant parts in the pics you posted.

Regards
Turgut


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 10, 2008)

Cool pics, thanks.  Gets a little slow in this section sometimes so nice to see some pics of cool looking pedes.


----------



## jettubes (Sep 12, 2008)

thanks for the feed back people


----------

